# 2011 Cervelo R5



## kashcraft81 (Nov 15, 2010)

Just ordered the frame today and my LBS is gonna help me do a custom build. I have been riding a Wilier Izoard XP all season but I have always wanted a Cervelo so I went for it. I have been reading all the reviews I could find but I would like to hear from some R5 owners on what they think of there bikes.


----------



## roadriderR5 (Jan 12, 2011)

Love my R5. Have had it all year, about 4,500 miles on it, had an S2 before the R5. The R5 feels so much more "lively" than the S2. Really like the ride. The climbing is awesome, the new bbright bottom bracket makes a difference compared to Shimano type.
I have to say also, the decending on the R5 is terrific. The extra stiffness of the tapered headtube really gives the frame a solid feel going down the mountain. Rode it this year on the Death Ride, can't imagine a better bike choice for the ride.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm on an R5 after a crash replacement for my RS. (Cervelo takes care of their customers) I took delivery on it in mid April and have logged 1650 miles. In comparing the two, the stiffness in the BBRight was apparent immediately. [Campy Record, Deda bars; Thomson stem; DT Swiss rims and hubs; Conti S4000 tires; Selle SMP Evolution seat]. Just frickin' unbelievable. My descents are done with much more confidence than ever before. She holds straight and true all the way down and there is no indication of any twitching. The climbs is where I experience the stiffness and its benefits. Mind you, I am a Clydesdale at 250#. So, no, I am not a mountain goat, but my climbing has improved tremendously. The advantage I have in this comparison is the wheel set, bars and seat came off my RS. So, I pretty much have an apple to apple comparison. Still involved in tweaking my fit, but I could not be happier. 
So, what is it I don't like about the R5? Well,in the big scheme of things, this is probably minimal. The only thing is that the drop outs are integrated carbon, rather than replaceable alloy or aluminum.i don't know, it just makes me a tad nervous. But, like I said, probably minimal. Enjoy the ride, I am certain you will love the bike!


----------

